# social power is better than economic power



## john_cope (Nov 13, 2019)

once you pass the bare minimum income needed to live a middle class lifestyle (basically to avoid hard labor) your own personal skills and looks matter much more than money. there is a big difference between $12,000 a year and $100,00 a year, but also not really. because the $12,000 guy who is skinny will get more friends than the ugly $100,000 guy. and even if both guys were equal attractiveness, the poor guy wouldn't be that much worse off.
I think its important to work hard and try to get lots of money but I dont believe you should avoid socialmaxing. you can do both, and socialmaxing is the endgame of wagecucking anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 13, 2019)

Social power is rated very highly amongst this forum but it's still underrated


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 13, 2019)

Social power eventually also leads to economic power. At least most of the time

Getting strong economically is all about having connections after all.


----------



## spark (Nov 13, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Social power eventually also leads to economic power. At least most of the time
> 
> Getting strong economically is all about having connections after all.


And social power comes from friendship (and family) and friendship comes mostly from looks.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 13, 2019)

spark said:


> And social power comes from friendship (and family) and friendship comes mostly from looks.


Its all connected at the end of the day but ultimately coming back to the basis of it all, which is looks


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 13, 2019)

But how to grew social power? I dont even go out... how can i build my foundation?


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 13, 2019)

Because 100,000 isn't enough to compensate.

Trying 10,000,000 then it doesn't matter what they look like. They're getting pussy, they're getting prime pussy and they're buying whatever they want. I've seen it happen many times.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 13, 2019)

12k a year is stretching it tbh but I do agree with the concept


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 13, 2019)

Socialmaxing is suicide if you're subhuman,you will just get mogged. You need to stand out positivly


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 19, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Socialmaxing is suicide if you're subhuman,you will just get mogged. You need to stand out positivly


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 19, 2019)

look power of chads


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 21, 2019)

What does social power mean exactly??

Being famous?. Having alot social contacts?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 21, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> What does social power mean exactly??
> 
> Being famous?. Having alot social contacts?


*everything*


----------



## robtical (Nov 22, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> look power of chads


What pic u use


eduardkoopman said:


> What does social power mean exactly??
> 
> Being famous?. Having alot social contacts?


Being influential, powerful, high standing by having powerful friends whom u have leverage on?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 22, 2019)

social power is economic power at a higher convert rate than economic power is social power

big companies can advertise using someones social status and pay them very well meanwhile 99.9% of people would tell zuck or bezos to stfu if they tried to tell them how to live or shut them down if they tried to be very buddy buddy with them in small settings if they knew they would get no access to their money which is where true social status is bred, ei girls wants to fuck pitt or hangout with him @ their group of friends even if he wasn't famous or got money = true social power


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 22, 2019)

They're usually the same thing (not that there aren't charismatic homeless people or giga autists living off daddy's money, but as a rule of thumb) they usually lead to each other


----------



## Enlil (Nov 22, 2019)

it's all a cope.


----------



## Duran (Nov 22, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> What does social power mean exactly??
> 
> Being famous?. Having alot social contacts?



All of that, status and more.


----------

